# hacer una fuente para radio de coche.



## guti1987 (Ago 27, 2006)

Hola, buenas.
Veréis, necesito hacer una fuente para mover un radio de coche que tengo en casa, me han dicho que debe ir muy bien rectificada para que no aparezcan ruidos a la hora de escuchar música.
Mis preguntas son: ¿Qué transformador necesito (amperaje)?, ¿Qué más necesito para hacer la fuente?, me han dicho que un condensador y un puente pero desconozco de qué valores y cómo conectarlos. Ya había pensado en fuentes de ordenador pero el radio va integrado en un cajón y una fuente atx me vendría grande. 
La radio es 50x2 watt.
MUCHAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO.


----------



## shocky (Ago 31, 2006)

Lo ideal seria hacer una fuente regulada, pero eso ya es mucho mas complejo, haci que nos vamos a limitar a hacer una fuente simple rectificada y filtrada.
Por empezar necesitas un transformador de 220Vac a 10Vac y de 15A. Luego le colocaremos un puente de diodos, el SB2510. Y por ultimo 2 capacitores en paralelo de 25V 6300uF cada uno.
Bueno espero que tengas suerte.
Saludos.


----------



## guti1987 (Sep 1, 2006)

Muchas gracias por tu ayda y tu tiempo shocky, de momento no he podido comprar los componentes pues la tienda en la que seguro están se encuentra cerrada por vacaciones, supongo abrirá pronto...
A ver que tal sale el proyecto...


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 1, 2006)

10vca???? con 10vca no creo que de suficiente para el radio y para 50 w 15 amperios es muxa tela , te va a sali un paston, mira mejor uno de 10 amps o asi pq 15 amp los veo pocos de todas formas con 10 amps te quedan 20w libres para cualquier otra historia, de lucecillas o en fin las tonterias que a todos nos gustan, 
un saludo


----------



## shocky (Sep 1, 2006)

Si no tienes mucho apuro te puedo pasar el circuito de una regulada serie, ideal para tu equipo de musica. Pero de antemano te digo que te va a llevar un buen rato armarla. 
Esta fuente es la que fabrico en el trabajo. Y desde ya que funciona de prmera.
En unos dias te mando el circuito y algunas fotos de la misma para que te sea mas sensillo construirla.
Saludos


----------



## sodel (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola, puedes hacerlo con una fuente de PC, te costará menos, bueno al menos aquí en México.


----------

